# how many potty spots do you have??



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

soooo currently, Ein is limited to "chill n hang-out n go potty" in my second bedroom, where there is no furniture and no rugs. That room also has two potty places(currently a fresh grass potty area). I want to give him more freedom to roam(maybe not now but when the time comes and he is older), but I wonder how many potty spots do I have to provide throughout the house for Ein?? Does every single room should have a potty spots?(i.e. livingroom, bedroom, kitchen, and his room)?? or do you just have one designated spot where they always go? 

Argh.. I don't think DH will appreciate five potty spots all around the home(for decorative purposes.......) I am sorta hoping that once Ein grows up little, he will be able to hold his pee, and head to his potty spot. Currently, if I am watching TV with Ein, I will bring him to the potty in his room if he looks like he has to go.

Ein follows me everywhere, and I doubt he will leave me to go potty in his room...I'd rather not have potty spots for every single room, but will provide them if that'e what everyone else does here...:smcry: do you???


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella has three. One on each level of the house. On the main floor (in the bathroom off the kitchen), upstairs (in the bathroom off the master bedroom) and one in the basement. I just feel there is less chance for accidents if I have one on each level of the house. 

When she was really young, we had more on the main level of the house, but gradually eliminated them as she got older.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just one. It's out in the balcony. But then we live in a small one bedroom apartment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Two , one up, and one on the main level.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We live in a one level home and so we have 1 potty spot. It's a UgoDog placed in the laundry room (which is adjacent to the kitchen).


----------



## Parents47 (Sep 29, 2012)

None inside,Buddy lets us know when he has to go and we take him outside.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have one in the house & 3 on the back balcony!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Just one. She is outside quite a bit too. My house is one level and small.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just one...though when I was pee pad training the last pup we had 2 until they were reliable.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi we have none Mia comes to us and tells us when she needs to go outside :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My home is on one level and small, so I just have one.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Two upstairs where the bedrooms and office are and one on the main floor.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I live in a condo.... so just one. They usually go to the spot they are trained to go potty.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I live in an apartment...so just one.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just one spot on the rug if he forgets to tell us he has to go!! But barely go inside the house :chili:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think just one spot should be fine.... Do you have him walk when you take him there?

I'd start walking him to it if you are currently carrying him, so that he knows where to go.

Grace was ringing her bell and would sit waiting at the mat to go outside at 18 weeks... so I think he should be able to find his spot


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni rings the bells on the back door when he needs togo out, but sometimes he will use a potty pad. He has a pad in his 3 x 3 and I will put him in there if it is too yucky out, but he also has pad in the corner of the ding ing room and a one by the back door. I wish he used the potty pads more, but mostly he goes outside!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

We keep a potty pad in Bella's Iris pen just in case for when we are not home but she is housebroken and she barks and waits by the door when she needs to go.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella has one spot in the computer room. She only has access to the kitchen, dining room and the computer room. All these areas are tiled and easy to clean. She is 16 weeks and is going to the litter by herself many times but I watch her very closely. I do not have plans to allow her in the basement as it is carpeted and the living room as there are too many things that she can get into. I also have a play yard that I use when I am busy. I just put her litter in there and that works well.


----------

